# Show us your recent order.



## Puroprince (Aug 29, 2013)

Just got in Viaje C-4's, Skull & Bones , and Honey and hand grenades. Also a few Liga's.


----------



## Passprotection (Jan 28, 2013)

Looks good man!


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice haul.

There is a similar thread if you were not aware thats been running since 2009. Most everyone posts pics there as well.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-whats-your-latest-nc-non-cuban-purchase.html


----------



## Fire23 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hopefully my 2nd haul from the devils site will come in on Wednesday, I'll post a pic then.


----------



## ubenumber2 (Mar 9, 2014)

I know its an old post but thats a nice order there


----------



## Bazza (Oct 3, 2014)

waited 20 days for this order to come in.... but finally


----------



## ELLASU (Jun 9, 2014)

I need to try the c4 again, my first had a tight draw and wouldn't stay lit. I liked it just too much trouble to keep it going. Nice buy!


----------



## haebar (Jun 9, 2012)

View attachment 88407


----------

